

Potential printf() uses that expose vulnerabilities  - LefterisJP
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0129/#ID0ENQAK

======
LefterisJP
In my opinion it is an interesting article if for nothing else other than the
fact that it puts you to thinking of the various possibilities.

I myself code lot in C and I heavily utilize printf and don't believe that
everything can possibly be taken into consideration in a real world non-
academic situation. It's good to use the updated functions as the author says
but not using low level string manipulation might not always be the case if
you are coding in C.

